# Word-Dokumente mit Formatvorlage verknüpfen



## quezo (2. August 2002)

Hallo,

ist es möglich, in Word bestehende bzw. neue Dokumente mit einer dot-Datei (Dokumentenvorlage) zu verknüpfen, ähnlich wie in HTML mit einer zentralen CSS-Datei?


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. August 2002)

Wenn ich die Frage richtig verstehe, ja.

Ich bin nur nicht ganz sicher ob Word auf dem Macintosh mit der Windows-Version in diesem Punkt übereinstimmt. Unter Extras->Vorlagen und Add-Ins kann man "Globale" Vorlagen mit bestehenden und zukünftige Dokumente verknüpfen. Diese Funktion ist wohl die gesuchte, sofern ich die Frage nicht ganz falsch verstanden habe.

Gruß,
Neuro


----------



## quezo (3. August 2002)

Hi,

ja das ist die Funktion die ich suchte. Vielen Dank!


----------

